# Disturbed



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll admit right off, that I don't really care for Disturbed. 
But, has anyone else heard their kick-ass cover of Genesis' Land of Confusion?

It rocks. 

Don't know if there is a video to go with it, but as good as the song is, the video can't come close to the original. Puppet Spock solving a rubicks cube is classic.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good cover.

Here's the video.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KW8DRSvEoQ[/nomedia]


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I heard the song, but never saw the video. That was awesome ScareFX.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

That was a great video....very powerful.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not a real fan of them. I even like Richard Cheese's version of _Down With the Sickness, _better than the original. _Are You Breathing? _is my favorite song by them. Other than that, they sort of remind me of *Judas Priest's *uglier cousin. I hope Haunti doesn't hear me say that...:ninja:


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

I loved the original, but that was good...did the original proud I'd say.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=hxx7uXesq7Q

Here is Genesis's video of the same, for those of you who missed it back then.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

great band. nuf said


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I hope Haunti doesn't hear me say that...:ninja:


You can have your opinion Sin....

I LOVE DISTURBED! Their music fits me!! :devil:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm definitely a Disturbed fan. Though their guitar lines are super-repetitive, I can't get enough of Draiman's voice. That guy's got some PIPES! Funny thing is, that cover is one of my least favorite songs on the album. I think "10,000 Fists" and "Deify" are much better.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Pete said:


> I'm definitely a Disturbed fan. Though their guitar lines are super-repetitive, I can't get enough of Draiman's voice. That guy's got some PIPES! Funny thing is, that cover is one of my least favorite songs on the album. I think "10,000 Fists" and "Deify" are much better.


Draiman's voice is yummy. I like getting in my car, blaring the music, greatly exceeding the speed limit and looking for someone to play with :devil: 
hehehe


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Definitly a fan even met the guys.
The best part about the remake is listening to my kids sing it then telling them its a remake. They are like whats genesis anima?


----------

